
Why is the US standard 60Hz? - elijahparker
http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/news/why-is-the-us-standard-60-hz/
======
dalke
"Sixty cycles has ever since been the standard for alternating current"

That's incomplete. Los Angeles, for example, had 50 Hz power until the late
1940s.

(For references:
[http://www.oldradio.com/archives/stations/LA/mtwilson3.htm](http://www.oldradio.com/archives/stations/LA/mtwilson3.htm)
says "It is interesting to note that until early 1949 the Southern California
Edison Company supplied 50 Hertz power to Mt. Wilson." and
[http://www.earlytelevision.org/national_schools_camera.html](http://www.earlytelevision.org/national_schools_camera.html)
"It should be noted that Los Angeles used 50 Hz power at that time.")

